# Once in a lifetime trip - Help needed!



## emmaminett (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey 

My names Emma, and me and my best friend Lee want to do something interesting, fun and worthwhile, something we'll never forget.

We are both 19 years old and currently living the UK. We have been to college and university, but dropped out, it wasn't for us. We now both work full time instead. We're the kind of people who like a drink, being surrounded by positive and imaginative people, have a good work ethic, and love trying new things. In our group of friends we've found we have most definitely grown up a lot faster than the others, but one problem, we're at that stage where we don't know what we want in life. So, as 20 years creeps up on me I'm beginning to wonder if, after everything that's happened, the people that are in my life, and my situation, is this where I actually want to be? It's not.

We've decided we want to travel. After going over a few destinations, it came down to Australia. I have family living in Perth, Auntie, Uncle and Cousins, so I'm thinking this is the place I will at some point want to visit, or maybe even go there first. In terms of activities and sight seeing, we want to do the usual; water sports, days out, not overly fussed about architecture but its something I wouldn't pass.

Now this is when you guys step in, (I hope) we have no idea where to start! We've researched a few basics, and we both know there will be a lot to do.
We are looking to go next year at some point for around 6 months, and work while where over there, so we already know we need a 12 month working visa.

We are starting to save, after doing some research we've found going with about $2000 (£1500), with a job lined up, is reasonable. With this budget and savings, we can't go any earlier than April 2012. One major thing for me as well is, I want to be back home for Christmas. So what's the best time to go?

If you guys have any advice on how to plan, any useful websites/tips etc that could help us along the way, it would be very much appreciated.

Thank you so much for taking the time out to read my stupidly long post, if I see any of you guys out there, I will definitely buy you a drink, or two ​


----------



## danny (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi There Emma!

I am in a very similar boat! i am heading over to the wonderland in january next year for a a one years working holiday  

i am trying to meet and greet with like minded travellers. $2000 isnt a hige budget but isnt too bad if you have an idea where you are going and what you are doing.

are you intending to stay in hostels or with family?

please mssg back and say hi 

dan


----------



## emmaminett (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey dan  oh right cool, well we've up't our budjet to 3000$ now. Well were looking to hire out a mobile home or an appartment, maybe stay with family for the first week or so.  how about you?


----------



## danny (Sep 27, 2011)

hey 

well i intend to sped the first few weeks finding me feet and just getting a feel for the general area. i am going to stay in hostels as it ios the best way to find travellers and meet people. if worst comes to worst i have friends i can stay with but i would much rather go it alone and meet people right from the off. 

as for renting motorhome i looked into this and its big bucks  way more than i would like to spend!! 

easy enough to buy a cheap for car for 1500 bucks and use it to get u and new friends around  what date r u heading out and wherebouts u heading too?


----------



## Alio (May 3, 2011)

Hi guys,

I'd definitely head over to the Sunshine Coast - beautiful beaches and a great place to relax, the Gold Coast is also good with the theme parks and shopping in Brisbane is always fun  I've recently been up to Cairns as well, I don't particularly like the city itself, but there are heaps of little inland places to explore. Make sure you take a trip to the Great Barrier Reef - was one of the most amazing things I've ever done!

As for the time of year to go, I've been to the Sunshine Coast/Gold Coast/Brisbane in Januaury and it was a little rainy, but still nice and warm. The rain was more like showers rather than constant rain, so you could still go out and do things. Cairns was really nice in August/September.

I can also give a YES! to staying in hostels. Stayed in a few of the YHA's and loved them 

Hope this gives you a little bit of a starting point!


----------

